# Nymeria had some bloody discharge today.



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

She is due to have the babes today or tomorrow according to the calendar. She is sleeping a lot and has her nest all ready in the igloo. I've moved her to the maternity cage in the back room so she will have a calm quiet place to give birth away from the kids, cat, and dogs. She ignored the egg today though, preferring to rest on top of her igloo. She seems uncomfortable but not our of the ordinary uncomfortable. Have the emergency vets number on speed dial and let them know what's up. Think I've got all basis covered. Oh and a friend had a recent litter so we've got a nursing mom on stand by for emergencies god forbid. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is she showing? It's possible she aborted or re-absorbed the babies. I'm glad you had a vet on stand-by... bloody discharge is generally not a sign that something good is happening. Keep us updated! I'm rooting for you both and hoping this all turns out well.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

It was only a tiny bit and is actually normal from what I was told. Typically happens the day before or the day of delivery. If its a lot then it isn't normal. She looks like the typical pear shaped momma to be 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.fatratcentral.com/pages/reproduction/pregnancy.htm

http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php

Here are two articles that mention it though I've had it confirmed by a vet as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never had a pregnant female so I'm going to defer to your judgement on this one. Still wishing you and the momma to be the best of luck! There have been a lot of tragic issues happening on here lately with litters, so I really hope everything goes smoothly with her.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

How is the rescue going? Did you decide whether to allow that one female to have the babies if she was indeed pregnant? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. I'm nervous but thinking positive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that was Ruka that you're thinking of. I don't have a rescue, just six of my own gals.  I think she discovered that they weren't pregnant, though.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> I think that was Ruka that you're thinking of. I don't have a rescue, just six of my own gals.  I think she discovered that they weren't pregnant, though.


 Yea I always get the two of you mixed up because your screen names look so close lol


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I've confused myself once or twice on that too. Lol. How's Nymeria holding up?


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

She is good. No babies yet but she seems to be in early labor though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

